# [Serveur web] pas d'accès local (résolu)

## Pedrolino

Bonjour

Et bonne année à tous

Je ne suis pas la personne qui gère le serveur habituellement, alors j'ai une question à poser pas forcément très futée.

Pourquoi sur mon serveur Gentoo, sur lequel est hébergé un serveur web, derriere une box, je n'accede pas, en local, au site heberge alors que depuis le web cela fonctionne?

Merci d'avanceLast edited by Pedrolino on Fri Jan 07, 2011 8:09 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## El_Goretto

Bloqué par le firewall de la box qui ne t'autorise pas à sortir sur le net (nom DNS public de ton serveur Web) pour rerentrer dans la foulée?

----------

## Pedrolino

Merci de cette réponse rapide.

Malheureusement non, j'ai désactivé le parefeu pour tester et pareil   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## gglaboussole

J'ai le même problème depuis 5 ans avec mon serveur ftp...

Aucun problème pour y accéder par le web mais impossible en local (même sans par feu)... depuis j'ai abandonné car cela ne l'empêche pas d'être

tout à fait fonctionnel...

Peu être auras tu une réponse qui me servira aussi !   :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Mettons que vous avez tous les 2 un routeur (avec ou sans FW, mettons), 2 idées (pas forcément toutes propres...):

*redéfinir le nom DNS public avec un IP locale (genre en crade dans le /etc/hosts, à peine moins crade dans le DNS local)

*problème de NAT qui ne se fait que sur la patte réseau WAN? Z'avez essayé en faire une règle de test "porcasse" spécifique pour quand ça vient de la patte interne?

----------

## Pedrolino

Ok et merci pour les idées de test.

J'essaie dès que je suis au bureau demain.

Je vous ferais part du résultat bien sur.

----------

## gglaboussole

Alors perso des trucs crades j'en ai fait !   :Very Happy:   Le dernier en date c'était de mettre ma propre ip dans etc/hosts.allow...

Pour ton second point, à mon humble avis, pas besoin de se prendre la tête avec des règles si sans pare feu ça ne marche pas...

Pour le premier point, je suis désolé   :Embarassed:  , mais je n'ai pas compris ce que tu entends par "redéfinir le nom DNS public avec un IP locale (genre en crade dans le /etc/hosts, à peine moins crade dans le DNS local)"...

----------

## El_Goretto

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> Pour le premier point, je suis désolé   , mais je n'ai pas compris ce que tu entends par "redéfinir le nom DNS public avec un IP locale (genre en crade dans le /etc/hosts, à peine moins crade dans le DNS local)"...

 

Mettons que ton nom DNS public soit:

monftp.mondomaine.org  --> 82.200.200.200 sur le grand internet

Ben tu tentes une entrée dans le /etc/hosts du ou des clients locaux (et pas hosts.allow, ça n'a rien à voir avec la choucroute  :Smile: ) qui pointe plutôt:

monftp.mondomaine.org  --> 192.168.100.100 sur le petit intranet

Ca t'évites d'aller chercher monftp.mondomaine.org  sur internet du coup (où on en revient avec l'histoire de "je sors pour rerentrer", bien parodiée par un comique assez connu et son "tu avances et tu recules". Et mon idée du NAT qui ne se fait peut être pas quand ça vient du LAN, je pense que ça mérite réflexion)

"Dans le DNS local" fait référence à un éventuel serveur DNS dans ton LAN, oui, j'aurai pu être plus clair.

----------

## scherz0

Pour approfondir l'idée d'El_Goretto : il s'agit probablement d'un problème de translation d'adresse faite de façon incomplète par le routeur.

Le client (adresse = C) émet un paquet à destination de l'adresse externe du routeur (qui est l'adresse publique du serveur local).

Pour que ce paquet arrive au serveur (adresse = S), le routeur doit modifier le destinataire et le rerouter vers le réseau local.

Déjà à ce niveau ça peut coincer.  La translation d'adresse vers le serveur local pourrait ne fonctionner que sur l'interface externe.  Ou plus simplement le routeur pourrait refuser de router de local à local.

Supposons que ça fonctionne.  Le serveur reçoit alors un paquet venant de C, destiné à S.  Le serveur répond donc à C, qui ignore logiquement cette réponse : il attend une réponse provenant de l'adresse externe, pas de S.

Pour vérifier et savoir à quel niveau ça coince, il suffit d'observer les paquets reçus et émis par le serveur.  Si le serveur ne reçoit rien, la "box" rejette les requêtes (ça coince à la première étape).  Si par contre des paquets sont reçus par le serveur, voir quelle est l'adresse source.  Si c'est celle du client, aucune chance que le client reçoive la réponse.

----------

## YetiBarBar

Quelle est ta box adsl?

Chez moi, 9box v4 pour ne pas la citer, le NAT est très foireux... 

Si je fais :

-> localhost:port sur le pc hébergeur, ça marche (normal)

-> 192.168.1.x:port, ça marche pas!

-> mon.ip.wan:port avec la bonne règle NAT qui va bien : depuis l'extérieur, ça marche mais pas depuis le LAN! (problème de NAT foireux sur la box)

--> le tout, sans aller jusqu'au DNS (qui nous ramenerait au dernier cas)

J'ai jamais cherché à résoudre ça (pas besoin)

----------

## gglaboussole

Merci pour ces explications   :Smile: 

J'ai essayé ta solution El_Goretto, car elle me paraissait séduisante mais ça n'a pas marché...

Le coup du hosts.allow c'était pour être sûr qu'un wrapper ne m'empêchait pas de me connecter à moi même.. mais c'était idiot c'est sûr   :Laughing: 

Pas de box, je suis un anti-box, mais un modem routeur wifi Belkin 

Pour moi c'est clair la cause vient de lui car j'ai essayé par curiosité mon bon vieux modem pas routeur beWan et là ça marche...je peux me connecter en local   :Very Happy: 

Quand j'aurais le temps de me pencher dessus...en attendant si ça peut t'aiguillé Pedrolino sur l'origine du problème...

----------

## Pedrolino

Merci encore pour les réponses.

J'ai essayé aussi la soluce mais rien.

Je vais tente de remplacer ma box par un modem pour verifier l'origine du probleme.

Je vous tiens au jus.

----------

## Pedrolino

Bonjour

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> Quelle est ta box adsl?
> 
> Chez moi, 9box v4 pour ne pas la citer, le NAT est très foireux... 
> 
> Si je fais :
> ...

 

Désolé je viens de voir ton message en relisant le sujet.

Ma box est une neufbox v4 aussi.

si le nat est pourri ca va pas m'aider.... comme dis precedement je vais essayer de passer à un modem "simple" et je donnerais le resultat. (demain je pense)

++

----------

## Ezka

J'ai un peu la même mais seulement quand je me connecte au serveur avec l'@ DNS/IP publique, c'est fonctionnel si je contacte le serveur avec son IP intranet. J'ai l'impression que le routeur n'autorise pas les paquets à "ré-entrer" sur l'intranet. Je suis aussi chez le 9 mais avec une vieille box du Club-Internet et je suis certain que je n'avais pas ce problème quand j'étais encore au Club. Je soupçonne SFR de faire des choses dans mon dos, ou de fournir des firmware foireux  :Laughing:  !

----------

## Pedrolino

Bon je viens de modifier ma config réseau;

passer le routeur en bridge et modif du serveur..... et ça passe; j'accede en local.

Je detaillerais demain si ça interresse qq'un pas le temps ce soir.

Bonne soiree à tous

----------

## El_Goretto

Un routeur en mode bridge, wahou, j'espère t'as bien étudié les impacts sécu  :Smile: 

Pis ça fait cher le switch  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poussin

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Un routeur en mode bridge, wahou, j'espère t'as bien étudié les impacts sécu 
> 
> Pis ça fait cher le switch 

 

C'est quoi le soucis du bridge? Je fais pareil chez moi, la "box" de mon isp configurée en bridge et derrière un homeserver qui route.

----------

## Pedrolino

Bonjour

Bon quand je dis routeur il s'agit de ma box... donc cote cout ça va.

par contre qu'est ce que ça implique au niveau sécurité?

T'es sur que la box me fournissait un bon niveau de protection?

De plus derriere ma box/modem je met mon gentoo qui filtre les accès, c'est pas beau ça!

Quoi qu'il en soit le pb de départ est ciblé il s'agit bien de la box elle meme!!!

Je vais me payer un vrai routeur .... mais plus de tel ip   :Sad: 

----------

